# Not running Audyessey



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

The very odd but necessary speaker placent in our living area Audysessy has yielded mostly useless data numerous times. Now that I have retired my older Denon AVR with a new model I do have a question. If I ran Audyssey then corrected the incorrect data would the Audysessy software adapt to the changes? I am being told that I'm giving up several important audio benefits by not utilizing Dyn EQ & Dyn.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

What data is it getting wrong? Distance, speaker size, etc...?


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> What data is it getting wrong? Distance, speaker size, etc...?


Volume, speaker size, frequency and distance.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

Denon installer here. Speaker size should almost always be set as small. Distances are NOT the literal distance. 99% of the time Audyssy works right.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

funnyfarm299 said:


> Denon installer here. Speaker size should almost always be set as small. Distances are NOT the literal distance. 99% of the time Audyssy works right.


Respectfully, I guess I'm in that 1%. Due to the room layout from hell the right surround speaker is placed around a corner thus giving Audyssy fits. Believe me when I tell you I wish there was a better way to arrange the speakers. Much time, tech's and money has been thrown at this problem.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Innovative A/V (Oct 21, 2010)

funnyfarm299 said:


> Denon installer here. Speaker size should almost always be set as small. Distances are NOT the literal distance. 99% of the time Audyssy works right.


99% it is wrong....run it more than once, you will get different results. Audyssy is a good "beginners cal"


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

My tower fronts are set to large. Center and surrounds set to small. Frequency at 80hz. Audio, including sub is great.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

1953 said:


> Respectfully, I guess I'm in that 1%. Due to the room layout from hell the right surround speaker is placed around a corner thus giving Audyssy fits. Believe me when I tell you I wish there was a better way to arrange the speakers. Much time, tech's and money has been thrown at this problem.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.


Due to your room layout perhaps a sound bar would be more suitable.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Due to your room layout perhaps a sound bar would be more suitable.


I've seriously considered one but I understand most good ones require side reflecting walls. Maybe I should do moe in depth research.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

"1953" said:


> I've seriously considered one but I understand most good ones require side reflecting walls. Maybe I should do moe in depth research.


You're correct. Surround bars (not sound bars, those only offer 2 channels), use the side walls to reflect audio back to the listeners. In addition, the sweet spot is incredibly small with surround bars.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Due to your room layout perhaps a sound bar would be more suitable.


Even though the setup is to say the least different, the quality sound produced by our full size speaker system impresses us and guests alike. During lunch today as soon as I got the phrase sound bar out of my mouth wifey nixed the idea in the bud. The ideal solution is a to move our current AV stuff up stairs to an existing large empty rectangular room. Maybe one day (will never happen). :


----------

